

Team Reveals Text From Damaged Scroll - blackstache
http://uknow.uky.edu/content/seales-research-team-reveals-biblical-text-damaged-scroll

======
ludamad
Does anyone know the meaning of the bolded words in the passage? Are those the
only ones legible?

